# Standart Wärmeleitpaste Be quiet.



## liqu90 (14. April 2016)

*Standart Wärmeleitpaste Be quiet.*

Moin Allesamt,

kurze frage zu der Qualität der Wärmeleitpaste, die Be quiet bei Auslieferung bereits auf den Kühler aufgebracht hat.
Komponenten:

Be quiet Pure Rock
i5-6600K

ich Strebe keine OC Rekorde an, ggf Leistungsoptimierung bei Vcore@Stock, oder Undervolting.
Nichts desto trotz beschäftigt mich die Frage, wie es im Allgemeinen um die Qualität der Paste besteht. 

gruß Liqu


----------



## Narbennarr (14. April 2016)

*AW: Standart Wärmeleitpaste Be quiet.*

Diese meisten Herstellerpasten sind lediglich "ok", die Vorangebrachten nochmal etwas weniger "ok".
Man muss dabei aber berücksichtigen über was für Bereiche man hier redet. Diese Pasten erfüllen ihren Zweck und werden, gerade bei deinen Ansprüchen, nicht zu Nachteilen führen.

Die teuren Pasten bringen ohnehin schon nur Nuancen, vor allem muss dafür der Kühler wirklich gut sein und bei einem 6600K limitiert ja bereits die mäßige Paste oder dem IHS.
Würdest du dir jetzt eine extra Paste kaufen wäre das nur für dein Gewissen und dem Konto des Händlers zuträglich


----------



## liqu90 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Standart Wärmeleitpaste Be quiet.*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Diese meisten Herstellerpasten sind lediglich "ok", die Vorangebrachten nochmal etwas weniger "ok".
> Man muss dabei aber berücksichtigen über was für Bereiche man hier redet. Diese Pasten erfüllen ihren Zweck und werden, gerade bei deinen Ansprüchen, nicht zu Nachteilen führen.
> 
> Die teuren Pasten bringen ohnehin schon nur Nuancen, vor allem muss dafür der Kühler wirklich gut sein und bei einem 6600K limitiert ja bereits die mäßige Paste oder dem IHS.
> Würdest du dir jetzt eine extra Paste kaufen wäre das nur für dein Gewissen und dem Konto des Händlers zuträglich




Ah ok alles klar. 
Ja das mit der bescheidenen Wärmeleitpaste, unter dem IHS, habe ich auch schon vernommen, bzw gelesen. 
Vorallem welche Tempdeltas man dort erreichen kann ist schon Wahnsinn ( im Falle Köpfen->Neue Paste).
Ergebnisse werde ich dann eh erst festellen wenn alles zusammen ist und die ersten Tests laufen.

Danke nochmal.


----------

